# Russian tortoise Introduction to new food?



## glenn54 (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, I usually feed my Russian tortoise lettuce and occasionally cucumber. Now I don't have either so, I put chopped up broccoli ( really small pieces) and he wont eat it. I know Russian tortoises eat broccoli but when i put it in front of him he stares at it for like twenty mins. I mixed it with some dry tortoise food. He hasn't even tasted it, I think hes just a picky eater (lol).What do you think? Thanks!!


----------



## lezsolt (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you should give him some real food like dandelion, clover, chicory, hibiscus, chickweed, plantain, grape leaves, endive, etc. Please do some research and look at http://www.russiantortoise.org .


----------



## Stazz (Aug 4, 2009)

Cucumber isn't very nutritious for you Russian (or any tort actually) as it holds too much water in it. Brocolli is a no no as well,it can cause goiters in torties, definitely wouldnt give it to him as part of his diet. Exactly what lezsolt said, feed your little guy spring mix salad mix, chicory, radicchio, escarole, endive, white radish leaves are a few ideas. You can find most of these things at the grocery store, just keep an eye out for them  Don't worry, Im not shouting at you, just giving you some ideas and info 

Welcome to the forum by the way, I see you're a newbie  How long have you had your russian for? Where do you keep him, what kind of substrate have you got? Just curious, so we can help ya out if you need


----------



## Isa (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 
Here is a very interesting thread about food for your little one, I am sure it will give you plenty of ideas

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi glenn54 welcome to the forum. You got some good advice so I just stopped in to say Hi.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 4, 2009)

Glenn54...Lezsolt has given you some great advice. Just because you recognize a certain product as food doesn't mean your tortoise does. broccoli is not good food for tortoises. Can't you walk outside and collect some weeds for your tort? If nothing else a package of Spring Mix is just a couple of dollars. Your tortoise relies on you for his food, he relies on you for his very life and right now you're not doing very good by him. Just lettuce is not very good for him either. You need to plan better for his meals or he's going to end up sick. Do you feed him anything besides lettuce and cucumber?


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2009)

You need to research the foods you need... Horsfields (Russians) don't seem to grow nicely if to many from the Brassica family are fed...


----------



## glenn54 (Aug 6, 2009)

i looked at some of the websites you guys posted and they really helped! i feed my tortoise (usually) romaine lettuce, dandelions, cabbage, dry tortoise food, cucumber etc. and sometimes i mix his food together. What are some things i could give him daily? also can i have some tips about taking care of tortoises because i got him a few months ago and im still kind of confused on what i should do for his daily routine. i still dont know everything i need to do. i called petco and they told me feed him lettuce and cucumber and thats what i have been doing. Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 6, 2009)

lol @ petco boy they are a piece of work. I know some people like them but I can't stand them. anyways good foods to include for your russian, what I feed mine are hibiscus flowers, they won't eat the leaves, grape leaves, radish tops, squah leaves and flowers no vegetable. the best advice is no fruits or vegetables, mine do get a carrot once a month but that is about it. to give more advice we would have to know where he/she is kept. is it indoors,outdoors? stuff like that I hope this has helped some.


----------



## glenn54 (Aug 6, 2009)

dmmj said:


> lol @ petco boy they are a piece of work. I know some people like them but I can't stand them. anyways good foods to include for your russian, what I feed mine are hibiscus flowers, they won't eat the leaves, grape leaves, radish tops, squah leaves and flowers no vegetable. the best advice is no fruits or vegetables, mine do get a carrot once a month but that is about it. to give more advice we would have to know where he/she is kept. is it indoors,outdoors? stuff like that I hope this has helped some.






my tortoise is indoors i take him out every day though for a few hours


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 7, 2009)

Glenn54...read this care sheet and keep it handy, it will answer some of your questions
Don't stop asking questions here, I just thought you might enjoy reading the stuff on this site...

http://www.russiantortoise.org/


----------



## dmmj (Aug 7, 2009)

the main thing to get a finicky tort to eat is to trick it, you start out with the "bad food" in this case lettuce, and mix some finely chopped good food into it. If growing your own food is out of the question, I would suggest spring mix, Like I said I grow my own food so it is not a big of a problem for me, plus my russians are terrific eaters. I am not a turtle expert but my turtles are experts at being turtles.


----------



## newclothes (Aug 9, 2009)

glenn54 said:


> Okay, I usually feed my Russian tortoise lettuce and occasionally cucumber. Now I don't have either so, I put chopped up broccoli ( really small pieces) and he wont eat it. I know Russian tortoises eat broccoli but when i put it in front of him he stares at it for like twenty mins. I mixed it with some dry tortoise food. He hasn't even tasted it, I think hes just a picky eater (lol).What do you think? Thanks!!


 i give my russian tortoise the lettuce aplles squash carrots mix it up a little bit dont give them just one thing



newclothes said:


> glenn54 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I usually feed my Russian tortoise lettuce and occasionally cucumber. Now I don't have either so, I put chopped up broccoli ( really small pieces) and he wont eat it. I know Russian tortoises eat broccoli but when i put it in front of him he stares at it for like twenty mins. I mixed it with some dry tortoise food. He hasn't even tasted it, I think hes just a picky eater (lol).What do you think? Thanks!!
> ...


----------

